# Intermittent head pressure, fatigue, body aches WHAT IS GOING ON??



## sroth2407 (Jun 12, 2017)

I took Synthroid for Hashimoto's with no issues at all (except constipation) for 4 years. Decided to try Armour to see if it would help the constipation from April 2017 to Feb 2018. Once I started Armour I began to experience a number of good days in a row (maybe a few weeks) and then bam would have several days of feeling really bad. The bad stretch seemed to start with waking early with rapid heart beat which would lead into pretty bad fatigue, weird head pressure, noticeably dry mouth, body aches and pains (almost fluish) for a few days. Then it would pass and I would have good days again. In Feb of this year I finally switched back to Synthroid which gave me two full wonderful months of no "flares". Until this past week and sure enough, I had another. UGH! I was hoping it was all from the Armour, but maybe not. Does anyone else out there experience similar stretches of good days then wake up one more to a few bad days in a row? Weird!

I will say I went gluten free and dairy free in the last 2 months and that has FINALLY solved the constipation problem! Now, on a mission to find a new endo as mine says "if your numbers are right, it's not your thyroid". Grrrrr.

Recent blood:

THS: 1.4

T4 free: 1.14

T3: 86

(my current endo did not test antibidies or RT3) which is why I am looking for an endo who will test everything and think outside the box.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you give us the reference ranges for those results, please? Thanks!


----------



## sroth2407 (Jun 12, 2017)

After over 6 months of the crushing fatigue and flu like symptoms I found a doctor who tested my reverse t3 and that was my problem. He added Cytomel to my current Synthroid and I am like a new person. Before i found this doctor my endo told me in March "your numbers are right so it's not your thyroid". GRRRRRR. My head is spinning! Love my new doc he is my hero.


----------

